# Slap Ya Mama Seasoning



## bsummers12 (Feb 3, 2013)

Anyone ever use it for a beach boil? I sprinkled some on some fries yesterday and WOW what a spice. Just curious how it would taste with shrimp and crab.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Where you get it? Never saw that one before. What stores sell it?


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

its great on everything,they have several kinds....


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

They do make a boil mix, which would probably be a better choice than their Cajun seasoning for bsummers' intent. http://store.slapyamama.com/Slap_Ya_Mama_Cajun_Seafood_Boil_s/48.htm The seasoning itself is on par with Tony Chachere's, Zatarains or some other lesser known Cajun seasonings, all pretty good, but I won't attempt to account for personal taste. I have used all the brands I mentioned up until a little over a year ago, when my heart condition prompted me to start blending my own seasoning with a lot less salt in it.

WD, you can follow the link I provided for the boil mix and do a bit of navigating to locate all their products.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks plot. Got a feeling it's a whole lot too hot for my taste tho.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

If that's the case WD, then stay away from the Slap with the red label and yellow writing.


----------

